# vegtables?



## Guest (May 25, 2000)

I have IBS and many food allergies.I can only eat Green beans,cream style corn and cooked till they're mushy carrots for vegtables. I also have trouble with most fruits. Does anyone have any ideas of non-ordinary fruits and vegtables I could try.


----------



## Mannie (Jan 17, 2000)

I have good luck with bananas and warm applesauce. I can't tolerate many fruits either, so I sympathize. As far as veggies go, I have much better luck with frozen veggies than fresh. I have no idea why, but hey, whatever works. My favorites are peas and green beans.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2000)

Thanks Mannie,Unfortunatly I can't eat apples,because thats an automatic D. I'm allergic to peas and i can't eat too many Bananas because of the potasium. I like green beans but I can't eat those too much or they'll make me sick also.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Lynnsie:What about the different types of squashes? There are quite a few, and you can do a lot with them. It takes a little more time, but it's worth it. Also sweet potatoes.Try going to an open air market, or, if you have an organic food store near you, go there. They usually have all different types of veggies that you don't ordinarily find.







JeanG


----------

